# pics from Hamelin Pool (Shark Bay), WA



## moloch05 (May 10, 2008)

Hamelin Pool is located at the southern end of Shark Bay and is not far west of the Coastal Highway. This site is best known for its stromatolites. These formations vaguely resemble coral but are produced by cyanobacteria. They are thought to be one of the earliest forms of life and were known only as fossils until their discovery at Hamelin Pool in the 1950s.

Stromatolites:

















The habitat around Hamelin Pool was dry and badly overgrazed by feral goats. I saw very few diurnal lizards at all since there seemed to be little cover.






Nocturnal reptile activity was excellent with many species of geckos and a few snakes.

This was the only Beaked Gecko (_Rhynchoedura ornata_) that I found in Western Australia. 






Beautiful (_Diplodactylus pulcher_) or Kluge's Geckos (_D. klugei_) from Hamelin Pool were variable in pattern. Some had a continuous dorsal stripe like those from Monkey Mia:





... The dorsal stipe of others was broken. This one had almost baby bird-like jaws:






... others had a more saddled appearance although the saddles were connected.






... Others were saddled. These were nice looking geckos. I believe that both Beautiful and Kluge's Geckos are termite specialists.











I found the first of what I believe to be _Diplodactylus squarrosus_ near Hamelin Pool. This was another nicely marked gecko.












I saw a few of these of these Prickly Geckos (_Heteronotia binoei_) when I went for a night walk around the campground at Hamelin Pool.












The owners of the caravan park where we stayed told me of a "red" lizard that visited the telephone box each evening. I checked it soon after dusk and found this fearless Broad-banded Sand-swimmer (_Eremiascincus richardsonii_). It dined on beetles that were attracted by the light. What a gorgeous lizard!































I found two Western Hooded Scaly-foot (_Pygopus nigreceps_):












I found a single baby Stimson's Python (_Antaresia stimsoni_) not far from the campground.






This Ringed Brown Snake (_Pseudonaja modesta_) was drably marked when compared with those that I have seen at Gundabooka NP, NSW.

















... DOR Gwardar (_Pseudonaja nuchalis_). I saw a live one about the same size as this road-killed snake. I tried to take a photo but it crawled off at high speed while holding its head elevated and ready to strike.






The only diurnal reptile that I found was Lozenge-marked Dragon (_Ctenophorus scutulatus_).


Regards,
David


----------



## slim6y (May 10, 2008)

A W E S O M E !!!


----------



## thals (May 10, 2008)

Wow, how bizarre are those formations! Beautiful crystal blue water though..

The gecks sandswimmer and stimmy are amazing!! Thanks for sharing the awesome pics such a vast variety of gorgeous herps over in WA, want to visit soon!!


----------



## Renagade (May 10, 2008)

i miss west oz sometimes, you really captured those times. thanks for the pics.


----------



## hazzard (May 10, 2008)

Thankyou Moloch for again an inspiring thread. I am planning a trip to WA late in the year providing my host can stay sober for some of the trip! Hey UNO!

They are stunning shots and the geckoes are amazing!

Cheers again!


----------



## hornet (May 10, 2008)

great gecko's, love it when you post field trip pics


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 10, 2008)

*awsome pics especially the gexs.*


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 10, 2008)

awsome pics, that sandswimmer is nice


----------



## moloch05 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.

Renagade,
I can see why you miss the west. I commuted to Perth for work on a BHP project about 10 years ago. I loved the city and surrounding areas and always enjoy returning for another visit. Kings Park is amazing -- such lovely bushland right next to the CBD. For floral, the west just cannot be beaten by any other place in Australia.


Regards,
David


... another Beautiful/Kluge's Gecko:






... _Diplodactylus squarrosus_:


----------



## mrmikk (May 11, 2008)

Great photos Moloch, seems like a successful herping trip.

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Nikki. (May 11, 2008)

Moloch , i am gobsmacked :shock: I always look forward to seeing your threads about your Herping trips =]

How many places have you been to? You have to take meeeeeeee


----------



## moloch05 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, Nikki and MrMikk,

Nikki, 
I have visited quite a few places in the last 3 years since returning to "field herping". Most of my trips have been to WA, QLD or NSW. I will post photos from these over the next few months. 


Regards,
David


----------



## alison (May 12, 2008)

Hey Moloch you certainly get around to some fabulous places! Thanks for another thread of great pics - that sandswimmer is beautiful!! Look forward to your next thread.


----------



## jordo (May 13, 2008)

Wow! You got some great feeding shots of that sand swimmer


----------



## Nephrurus (May 26, 2008)

Far out... amazing photos. I love your threads David!


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2008)

again, fantastic shots what species of camera do u use? (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## moloch05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, all.

Riley,
Those photos were taken with a Panasonic FZ30. I recently upgraded to a Canon 40D with a 18x250mm and a 90mm macro. I hope to be able to take more detailed macro shots especially. Also, the new camera handles low light but better than the point-and-shoot. The down-side of the new setup is that it is much heavier to cart around and it takes longer to prepare to shoot.

Regards,
David


----------



## daniel1234 (May 30, 2008)

*Real docco stuff*

I was going to complement you on your shots as there worthy of some kind of formal publishing, had to be a decent camera involved. I love them all. Geckos were very pretty, snakes just awsome, and the friendly red, I just love it when there is resident fauna that can almost be called pets like that. I''ll keep watch for further pics. They were worth getting up early for (I'm working afternoons now so this is early for me (used to get up at 5am for my earlies)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oldbeard (May 30, 2008)

Awesome pics moloch!!


----------

